# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Trebam vaše mišljenje u vezi poroda velike bebe

## pupy_23

Drage moje,ako sam pogriješila,ispričavam se.Imam jedan veliki problem,tj nedoumicu.
Trudna sam blizu 40tj,a prije par dana beba mi je procijenjena na preko4600g.Dr.me pitao da li želim na carski jer je dijete veliko,da je po njemu to najbolje,ali ja sam željela ostati na tome da se ne radi ništa na silu,da sve bude prirodno.Moje djete je po doktorovom mišljenju procijenjeno ako prenesem ili do termina preko 5kg.Lome se koplja,jer vidim da je na ovoj stranici bilio dosta žena koje su rodile prirodno tako veliku bebu,ali da su djeca imala različita oštećenja.Pa sada ti budi pametan?Sutra idem dr.-prate mi trudnoću na sv.Duhu,i mislim da će mi opet predložiti carski,jer kada sam mu to rekla rekao je da nije nikada porađao toliku bebu prirodno bez nekakvih posljedica???!.Ja se super osiječam,hodam,nemam niti nešto pretjeranih lažnih trudova,čep mi nije ispao-još,samo me muči kako se ponijeti.Šta da napravim,da li da uzmem carski ili da pričekam prirodni porod koji je jako malo-moguće,po njihovoj priči napraviti bez posljedica??
Hvala vam..  :Kiss:

----------


## big mamy

Ja sam trecu bebu-curicu rodila prirodno bez ikakvih problema a imala je 4500 ali kad sam cetvrti put zatrudnila nastla je panika,te puste kontrole secera (koji je bio ok) pa bezbroj kontrola ultrazvuka ,ogromne procjene...bila sam u panici, sanjala sam da nosim giganta bila sam uplasena.. na dan termina toliko mi je skocio tlak vjerovatno od straha da sam morala na carski i onda buđenje sok:beba se rodila najmanja do tada 3890  :Laughing:  samo pazi da ne ponovis moju gresku opusti se i uzivaj zaboravi procjene

----------


## litala

moji su bili ovoliki: 4030, 4610, 4150 i 4670

ali ja sam takve gradje da sam ih sve rodila relativno lako i brzo...


ako bi i carski bio opcija, ja bih, da sam na tvom mjestu - pricekala da porod krene spontano, pa onda na carski - ako bih osjetila ili se procijeni da je rizik od vaginalnog prevelik... (u drugoj trudnoci mi je u trudnickoj knjizici crvenim slovima pisalo: OCEKUJE SE VELIK PLOD!!!)

ne znam, odluka je svakako na tebi, a i odgovornost da dobro odvazes sve argumente  :Smile: 


lijep porod ti zelim u svakom slucaju   :Kiss:

----------


## lejla

Svakako je tvoja odluka - i jako je bitno da sasvin (bez nedoumica) stojis iza nje. 

Ja bih svakako rodila prirodnim putem - ali to sam ja, a ne ti! Ti moras za sebe odvagati za i protiv. Argument 'velika beba' za mene ne postoji, mora biti u najmanju ruku u kombinaciji sa jos necim.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako bi i carski bio opcija, ja bih, da sam na tvom mjestu - pricekala da porod krene spontano, pa onda na carski -


Moj doktor je rekao da je ovo najgora opcija. Ako se vec razmislja o carskom,  bolje ga je obaviti planirano.

E sad, tesko je odabrati...Odluka ovisi i o povjerenje koje imas u doktore i u svoju procjenu...I da li ces poslusati njihov savjet i iskustvo ili svoju intuiciju.

----------


## Elinor

Procjene mogu biti jako pogrešne; ako imaš priliku, potraži mišljenje drugog liječnika. Također traži da ti izmjere zdjelicu pa na temelju toga donesi odluku. Neke sićušne bebe znaju zapeti na porodu zdjelica nije dovoljno prostrana, a opet, neke ogromne bebe se rađaju bez problema. U svakom slučaju 5 kg nije šala.

----------


## marta

Moja prijateljica je rodila vaginalno svog sina od 5300g. Nije imala gestacijski dijabetes, nego jednostavno, u njenoj obitleji se radjaju velika djeca. Nikakvih posljedica ni za nju, ni za njega. Danas je to vedri i veseli petogodisnjak, koji je od divovske bebe dosao na prosjecnu velicinu.

Deaedi, ginic ti bas i nije najbolje informiran AKO tvrdi da je carski na hladno bolji od onog kad trudovi krenu spontano. Mozda je mislio na razliku izmedju hitnog carskog zbog ugrozenih zivota i carskog na hladno pa si ti to pomijesala?

----------


## marta

I potpisujem Elinor.

----------


## mirjana

evo mene kontra ostalih  :Smile: 

ja bi poslušala doktora i otišla na carski 

prva beba mi je bila zadak, dr (isto sv duh) mi je kao prvorotki preporučio carski (iskreno mi je rekao da je carski lošiji za mene, ali sigurniji za bebu) i ja sam poslušala, i izuzetno mi je drago da jesam jer je D imala 2 puta omotanu pupkovinu oko vrata i tko zna što bi se dogodilo da je porod išao prirodnim putem

druga beba se (zbog preeklampsije i odljuštenja posteljice) rodila prerano (vaginalno, ali isto bi bilo i da je carskim rezom) i imala moždana krvarenja 2. stupnja i hrpu problema i cijela godina nam je prošla u košmaru i ne želim nikom takvo iskustvo i takav strah hoće li na kraju sve biti ok  :/ 

zato sam ja od onih koji pušu i na hladno i vjerovala bi iskustvu liječnika, jer bi se pojela živa da idem protiv njihove preporuke i na kraju dođe do problema (i ovako sam se pojela živa od muke, a apsolutno nitko nije bio "kriv")

----------


## Ivanna

Matej je bio procijenjen kao velika beba, ali max. do 4 kg. Rodio se sa 4 680 g i 56 cm. Da su mi u trudnoći rekli da očekujem tako veliku bebu mislim da bi me uhvatila panika, strah....
Ovako, nitko nije spominjao carski, rodila sam vaginalno, u kadi, bez ikakvih lijekova...Nisu čak ni rezali, a ja sam malo popucala.
Neznam što bih ti rekla...., često te procjene znaju biti potpuno krive (ko u mom slučaju). Možda da potražiš drugo mišljenje... :/

----------


## TinnaZ

J. 4550 gr. - nije mi predložen carski, jer očito nitko nije znao da je tako velika beba. Da je, čula sam komentar da bi mi vjerojatno predložili carski.

Rodila sam "prirodno" (uvjetno rečeno), relativno lagano. Beba ok, slomljena ključna kost (ali slomljena i kod prve bebe koja je bila 3680gr.).
Ja sam sretna da nitko nije znao kako je beba velika, jer bih se i ja prestrašila a i osoblje oko mene sigurno radilo razne pritiske i intervencije, "vođenja" i "rukovođenja".

Slomljene ključne kosti povezujem i sa nalijeganjem na trbuh u oba poroda. Nije mi bilo dozvoljeno rađanje u okomitom položaju, dakle rađala sam na klasični poluležeči način, a zna se da je tada žena uža 30%.

----------


## chris blue

Moja beba je bila 4300 i rodila sam na stolčiću bez ikakvih intervencija - malo sam popucala, površinski i to je to. 

Puno lakše nego s prvom kćeri koja je bila 3580 na porodu, ali su mi nalijegali na trbuh...

----------


## pupy_23

ja sam prvprotkinja i to sa mjerenjem zdjelice nisam znala.Budem pitala,nemam dijabetesa nikakoga sve je ok  :Smile: ,samo smo ja i muž visoki jako i teški bili kao bebe  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja sam se krivo izrazila, nisam sretna što nitko nije znao kako je beba velika, nego sam sretna zbog spleta okolnosti koje su dovele do relativno neometane atmosfere za porod (barem u tom smislu veličine bebe).

Jer, hrabro su mi nudili indukciju, iako nisu znali osnovne činjenice kao što je veličina bebe, zdjelica, prethodni porod itd. A indukcija nosi svoje prilične rizike da se zakomplicraju porodi gdje je sve najnormalnije i najprosječnije, i veličina bebe i sve ostalo  :/ 

I mislim da osim što svakako preporučam da potražiš drugo mišljenje, razmisliš o rodilištu gdje je porod olakšan barem izborom prirodnijih položaja - stolčić, čučeči, stojećki, klečeči, bok itd. Ako inzistiraju na klasičnom ležećem položaju, a znaju veličinu bebe i da je kanal rodnice 30% širi ako se ne rađa ležeći - potraži svakako drugo mišljenje (da ne kažem drugog ginekologa).

Ako pod vaginalnim porodom podrazumijevaju klasiku - prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, ležeći položaj, nalijeganje na trbuh - onda mogu razumjeti zašto tvoj ginić kao prečicu pred svime time predlaže carski.

----------


## mamamišić

moja ljepotica je bila teška 4100 i rodila sam ju prirodno na stolčiću nakon carskog.
moja susjeda je rodila dečkića 4350 vaginalno, to joj je treće dijete a predhodno je bilo carski.

----------


## mamaniki25

Evo i mene kontra svih. 
Prvo dijete - 4640 kg, inducirani porod u 41 tjednu, beba zapela pri izgonu, hitan carski.
Drugo dijete - 5200 kg, planirani carski (što zbog veličine bebe i prethodnog carskog reza), spinalna anestezija. Da ne napominjem kako su u procjeni fulali za 1 kilu (procjena 4200 kg).

Moras sama odluciti.....  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Prvo dijete - 4640 kg, inducirani porod u 41 tjednu, beba zapela pri izgonu, hitan carski.Moras sama odluciti.....


 zašto imam osjećaj da bi ovako bilo i kod mene, da nisam inzistirala da neću indukciju, a srećom su na kraju poroda malo "zaboravili" na mene (gužva, carski itd.), pa si je beba polagano sama našla put, i kad je već krenula van primalje su došle i pripomogle. Nije bilo onoga, dovoljno ste već otvoreni, e sad tiskajte, nema veze kaj beba misli i da li tijelo treba još koju minutu da dobije nagon za tiskanjem.
Ima dobar tekst na portalu http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2549
pogotovo mi se to čini suludo kod velikih beba, ma kod svih ustvari. Druga stvar ako je nešto krenulo krvo pa treba intervencija, ali ono da primalja odredi kad rodilja treba misliti da ima nagon  :? ... negdje sam čitala da je M. Odent pisao o ženama u nekom plemenu, kako specifično imaju nagon za tiskanjem (ne sjećam se točno), ali mislim da čak sat vremena nakon potpune otvorenosti. Ne bi one kod nas tako tentale     :Laughing:

----------


## mamaniki25

Ovako, da ne bi bilo zabune..... Prva beba - 41 tjedan + 6 dana (od trudova ni T), plodna voda mliječna (++),  dobila drip i gel u 9 ujutro. Čitavih 12 sati trudova i onda zapne. 

Da li je zapeo zbog kemije od indukcije ili je jednostavno bio prevelik (veća glavica) to nikada neću znati.
Ono što znam je da bi danas isto pristala na indukciju s obzirom na izgled plodne vode i na poodmalki termin. 

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nisam ja pobornik indukcije, naprotiv....ali nakon dvotjedne amnioskopije i nikakvih naznaka trudova, sve veće zamućenosti plodne vode razum je govorio slušaj doktora. Na kraju beba je najvažnija.
A možda ja nisam hrabrica kao ostale cure koje bi čekale svoje trudove bez obzira na sve gore navedeno.  :Love:

----------


## mikka

a ja sa 42 tjedna isla na indukciju, potpuno zatvorena, bez trudova. rodila sam decka 4200, 55 cm. vaginalno. da danas moram ponovo, ne bi nikad pristala na indukciju. nikad.

moja mama je rodila prvo sestru 4500, nakon 2 godine mene 4700, vaginalno, ima 165 cm visine. onda nisu procjenjivali bebe ultrazvukom. ja sam sad trudna, kazu da je druga beba obicno veca od prve, a u mojoj obitelji sve giganti, po 5 kila, 5,7 i tako to.

ja nema sanse da bi pristala na carski bez da probam ide li prirodno, ali u polozaju koji meni odgovara i bez ikakvih pozurivanja, mislim da je to jako bitno.

----------


## mikka

aha, zaboravila sam napisati, mislim da je cura s vjezbi rodila kcer od 5700 vaginalno. :shock:. wow.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja isto nakon prvog poroda i iskustva sa dripom, nikada ne bih ponovo pristala na indukciju "na hladno", kao što i nisam drugi puta. 
S tim da znam da bi mi to bila jako teška odluka, čekati ili carski.
Nije li negdje netko napisao da se kod prave prenesenosti plodna voda natrag razbistri?

----------


## TinnaZ

A Pupy je izgleda rodila   :Smile:

----------


## disa

Ako si rodila onda super,ako nisi...
Ja sam rodila bebu 4330,znali smo da je velik ali je budala htjela prirodan poroda,namucila se i radjala 16 prokletih sati,kad je doslo do izgona ja se davim u trudu a beba nece pa nece...zapeo,hitan carski,i oporavila se super,bolje bi bilo da sam odmah otisla na carski!
Ovako sam se oporavljala i od carskog i od prirodnog!

----------


## aleksandra

Ja sam se namucila dok nisam otisla na carski.Na dripu 11 sati,nenormalni bolovi,otvorena ,a beba nikako vani i na kraju smo hitno na carski,a moja beba velika 4800

----------


## disa

Da i ja sam bila na dripu cijelo vrijeme ali sam srecom dobila i epi  :Grin:

----------


## Lady A

Draga *pupy_23*, način poroda je svakako samo tvoja odluka. 
Istina je da doktori mogu pogriješiti što se tiče bebine težine, ali *ja* bih uvijek lakše živjela sa činjenicom da su doktori pogriješili, a porođaj bio na carski, nego da se bebi ne daj Bože nešto desi zbog moje odluke o vaginalnom porođaju.
Moja mama je niska, rađala vaginalno. Ja imala 3700g i iščašenje kukova, a mlađi brat 4400g i uništen neki živac desne ruke (zbog izvlačenja), tako da tom rukom jedva može malo nešto napraviti. Cijelo djetinjstvo su ga roditelji vodili na razne terapije, raznim doktorima, bioenergičarima, ali...
Sva sreća je da on nema kompleksa, ali da mu je lako - nije! 
Ovim ti želim reći: da je moja mama tada mogla znati da nosi krupno dijete i da bi vaginalni porod mogao imati posljedice, izabrala bi carski.
Ja sam zbog iščašenja kukova rodila svoju curicu na carski i oporavila se brzo, da ne kažem odmah (ovo ti kažem zato što sam čitala da je teži oporavak poslije carskog). 
Želim ti da sve prođe u najboljem redu, šta god da odlučiš!   :Kiss:

----------


## veroniq

Meni su zadnja 2 mjeseca govorili da ću sigurno roditi ranije jer je beba velika (veća za 3 tjedna po njihovim procjenama). Tjedan dana sam ležala u bolnici, rodila sa točno 41 tj. Ujutro sam dobila gel jer nisam imala trudove i nisam se otvarala. Popodne završila na hitnom carskom jer mi je kod stavljanja druge ture gela puko vodenjak, a voda je bila pokakana. Beba rođena sa 4650 gr i 57 cm.

----------


## mamma Juanita

možda ti i ova priča bude zanimljiva, moja poznanica nedavno rodila bebu od 4 650g vaginalno, i to vaginalni nakon 1. carskog
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...highlight=vbac  .
neki dan sam čula za prvorotku koja je u Dubrovniku nedavno rodila vaginalno bebu od oko 5ipol kila :shock: , bez većih problema.

nesrazmjer zdjelice i bebine glave je vrlo nezahvalna dijagnoza, jer bebine kosti glave su napravljene tako da se u porodu mogu čak i preklapati i koliko god to može zvučat nama grozno, djeca se normalno tako rađaju.
osim toga, kosti zdjelice spojene su i ligamentima koje u porodu olabavljuju hormoni trudnoće.
već se u trudnoći mnoge trudnice osjećaju malo "klimavo" zbog toga.
sve je to priroda zamislila tako da dijete može izaći van.

ako se radi o inače zdravoj ženi, bolje bi bilo pustiti porod da spontano krene, pustiti da si sama bira položaje, da joj gravitacija pomaže u porodu (a ne da nepomično leži), pa tek onda vidjeti da li je CR zaista nužan.

----------


## TinnaZ

> ako se radi o inače zdravoj ženi, bolje bi bilo pustiti porod da spontano krene, pustiti da si sama bira položaje, da joj gravitacija pomaže u porodu (a ne da nepomično leži), pa tek onda vidjeti da li je CR zaista nužan.


 ovo si i ja laički mislim. Jer da su kod mene znali veličinu bebe, najvjerojatnije bih dobila barem usputnu napomenu za carski, a ovako sam rodila bez nekih posebnih problema, neusporedivo lakše nego prvi puta (nalijeganje primalje na trbuh bi se možda izbjeglo da nisam bila u poluležećem položaju).

----------


## we&baby

moje misljenje je da vecina ljudi "zamislja" bebu od 5 kg, kao nekog diva...ali bebe su vecinom vece samo u duzinu, a opseg glavice ne igra toliko ulogu.

znaci beba je duza ukoliko je veca, a glavica prva izlazi i samo je taj dio "problematican".

beba od 5 kg moze se roditi vaginalno i lagano, a beba od 3,5 kg isto tako moze se roditi tesko....

hocu reci SVE JE INDIVIDUALNO,  ovisi isto tako od velicine zdjelice....

moja beba imala je 4 kg, rodena vaginalno "samo je izletila", niti sam pucala, niti rezana, niti sivana...i mislim da bi mogla isto tako roditi bebu od 5 kg.

slusaj svoju intuiciju!!

----------


## Felix

> Ako si rodila onda super,ako nisi...
> Ja sam rodila bebu 4330,znali smo da je velik ali je budala htjela prirodan poroda,namucila se i radjala 16 prokletih sati,kad je doslo do izgona ja se davim u trudu a beba nece pa nece...zapeo,hitan carski,i oporavila se super,bolje bi bilo da sam odmah otisla na carski!
> Ovako sam se oporavljala i od carskog i od prirodnog!





> Da i ja sam bila na dripu cijelo vrijeme ali sam srecom dobila i epi


disa pa ti onda nisi imala *prirodan* porod! jedno je vaginalni porod uz mnostvo medikalizacije i intervencija - a to je bio tvoj porod - a sasvim drugo je prirodan porod. u ovom slucaju, carski je sigurno bolja opcija od forsiranog vaginalnog poroda, ubrzanog dripom, koji je cesto trauma i za majku i za dijete.

----------


## TinnaZ

> forsiranog vaginalnog poroda, ubrzanog dripom, koji je cesto trauma i za majku i za dijete.


 često trauma i kad je sve prosječno, i veličina i trudnoća i ostalo ...

----------


## elin

nemaš kaj tražiti savjete od drugih žena koje su rodile velike bebe. Što ti je doktor rekao to napravi. Valjda zna o čemu priča. Ostale žene niti znaju tijek tvoje trudnoće, niti su gledale tvoj ultrazvuk, niti su te ginekološki pregledavale. Nisam medicinar, ali iskreno mislim da to nije tako jednostavno, jedna je rodila vaginalno dijete teško preko 5 kg, pa možeš i ti - nije to samo tako. Stara moja, jedini ti relevantan savjet može dati samo doktor porodničar a ne neka cura sa posta. Ako ideš roditi na SD, tamo sam rodila i ja, vjeruj mi da se ne odlučuju lako za carski rez. Dapače, kad im neka žena dođe sa filozofijom da bi ona carski, a nije joj stvarno potrebno, odfikare ju. Inače ti se doktori ne odlučuju za carski ako ti ne treba. Imam dobru frendicu koja je doktorica, pa kad sam ja brijala u trudnoći da bi platila carski samo me je pogledala i rekla cit. "Kaj si ti normalna to ti je operacija obdomena, može milijardu stvari krenuti po zlu. Zahvali Bogu što ti ne treba i idi roditi." Dakle, ako ti je doktor rekao da treba, onda treba. Eventualno bih ti savjetovala da tražiš drugo mišljenje doktora, ne cura s posta.

----------


## Felix

za drugo misljenje (lijecnika) se svakako slazem.
postovi koji se ticu vaginalnih porodjaja velikih beba se nisu odnosili na preporuku, nego ohrabrenje da je to ipak moguce  :Smile:

----------


## ivana b

4530 g, 52 cm, rađala 15h a sam izgon je trajao i trajao dok mi dr nije nalegao na rebra da sam mislila da će puknuti   :Evil or Very Mad:  a iznutra sam se doslovno raspala i popucala uz hrpu šavova zbog naglog izlaska, pretpostavljam

----------


## ornela_m

Draga pupy_23,
mozda si u medjuvremenu vec rodila, no tvoja situacija je po opisu slicna mojoj.

Jedino sto mogu reci je da sam ja insistirala na tome da ne idem na carski ako za to nema potrebe. Samo sam trazila da mi kazu sto je potrebno da bi procijenili da beba eventualno ne ide vani, tako da budem i sama informirana, a ne da samo slusam sto mi se kaze da napravim, te da mi se lakse pripremiti na opciju carskog. Vjerovala sam da mogu roditi dijete koje nosim. Tako je i bilo, carski rez se cak niti jednom tokom poroda nije spomenuo. 
I jos nesto, bebac uopce nije bio velik, cak stavise za moja ocekivanja je bio sitan (muz i ja smo visoki, citav niz velikih beba u obitelji zadnjih godina, UZV citavu moju trudnocu mjeri malo vecu bebu). UZV je samo to - procjena.

Nadam se lijepim vijestima od tebe uskoro.

----------

